

About Userlook - Uniosguru
http://userlook.com/about/
Move your mouse and don't forget to hover on cheese
======
stevanl
This is great, though accidentally noticed it can be taken out of context:
<http://cl.ly/2M1b273Q0A2Q2e2z1N2t> :)

~~~
JulianMiller520
LOL I love this so much that i think my team's about me page is going to be
just this. No animation at all.

------
creativityhurts
The original is actually this one <http://www.technologywithpassion.com/about-
us/team/>

When others copy you it must be a good thing.

~~~
JacobAldridge
That one can also be controlled with the keyboard - move your fingers around
the arrow keys and watch the heads dance!

------
jmhobbs
I love this one, just watch the guys for a bit to see it:
<http://secretpenguin.com/about/>

~~~
dlokshin
What's supposed to be happening? Stared for a minute (in Safari) and nothing
happened to the pictures.

~~~
pedrolll
Flash needed.

------
Nemisis7654
I have to wonder, with about pages like this, do some people not take them
seriously? I'm a young guy (22) and I find it interesting. To me, it shows
that they are a company that can have some fun. Which is a good thing, in my
opinion. But I know there are a lot of experienced entrepreneurs on here, ones
that probably are more business oriented. What are your guys' opinions on
this?

(I hope this comment doesn't sound like a backhanded compliment or anything.
I'm really just curious).

~~~
FrejNorling
Depends on the goal of this. If the goal is to get publicity through sites
like HN then I would suggest its a success.

If the goal is to inform users about the business, then I would say its a
fail. I personally spent about 1 minute moving my mouse around the page and
couldn't be more uninterested in what it was about.

~~~
dshah
I'm in the "somewhat more experienced entrepreneur" category and I think it's
a positive. Demonstrates creativity and that they don't take themselves too
seriously.

When I look at websites for developers/designers, the question I ask myself
is: What kind of people will this company be able to attract? Will they get
the really good ones? Creative things like this increase their chances (people
like to work for a fun company).

------
ishi
Pretty sure they made this page specifically to get to HN front page. Userlook
was posted to HN a month ago, then 3 weeks ago, then 3 days ago... The
previous attempts were more straightforward but not very successful.

See
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=userlook](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=userlook)

~~~
adamman
good for them.

~~~
brador
Agreed. So long as they're not outright spamming, the only way to get to the
front page is by producing something valuable that gets voted up.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Copying someone else's about page idea is valuable?

------
kabir_h
Here's a great one: <http://wistia.com/about/team> Type 'dance'.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Heads up, this doesn't work if you have Flashblock or something like that
enabled. I told them via their live-chat widget, which is actually super
impressive, especially because Jeff responded right away.

------
bee
Aaaa <http://www.technologywithpassion.com/about-us/team/>

~~~
SSM7
Another one <http://www.hl2.com/who-we-are/meet-the-team/>

~~~
halvsjur
Nice. Am I the only one that gets ~7 screen heights of spam for a specific
brand benzodiazepine on that page (above the header) though? Also in the title
"xxx Without Rx". Wtf?

Using FF7 with Flashblock. It's right there in the page source.

Edit: oh. they've closed shop. Here's how the frontpage looks for me:
<http://i.imgur.com/E7ER0.png>

------
tudorizer
Come on guys, make that top left logo clickable.

~~~
SSM7
Done!

~~~
tudorizer
Cool!

------
Nic0
I almost miss the thing as I use vimperator+firefox, I don't use the mouse
that much.

Funny anyway.

~~~
slowpoke
I had to whitelist at least 4 different scripts and cross-site requests to get
the desired effect. It's quite funny, but nothing I would usually notice due
to my Firefox setup (NoScript, RequestPolicy and some other script/tracker
blockers).

I have to say though, I like how the website works without all the scripting.
It's rather rare to find a website that works decently and doesn't look
severely broken without Javascript and Flash enabled. Which is really, really
sad.

~~~
eps
Practically speaking it's a choice between few visitors feeling really really
sad and spending development cycles on CSS-only layout. Something like a
sticky footer can be done with one line of JS or with some obscure CSS voodoo
and markup. For many companies the choice is a no-brainer, assuming the
NoScript users are detected and notified appropriately.

~~~
slowpoke
I'm not saying every website should work perfectly without scripts - I know
full well what I got myself into when I started using all these filters. What
annoys me are websites which are completely un-fucking-readable without dozens
of scripts, x-site requesting and/or (which is the worst offender by far)
Flash.

I'm fine with whitelisting your website so you don't have to bother with CSS
voodoo. I am willing to whitelist your image/static domain so your site can
load its content from there. I'm getting annoyed if your website requires more
than three scripts and/or cross site requests to work properly, but I can put
up with it depending on how much your site interests me. And finally, it's an
instant ^W if I open up the NoScript menu to find dozens of scripts, trackers
and other shit while your site looks like a page from a broken printer and is
unusable.

------
rattler
Similar to <http://www.plasticscm.com/company/team.aspx>

------
aggarwalachal
a few others...

<http://dm11sto.com/> <http://arc90.com/people/> <http://www.think.eu/who-we-
are/our-people/>

~~~
jqueryin
I can't tell if this was overlooked or a joke on the arc90 page:

Third row, last column. _Name: Lorem Ipsum_

It goes to an actual employee page on click...

~~~
joshmlewis
Well I can tell it's purposely done because the background hover has a lorem
ipsum background and if you read the bio he has done major stuff in the
content strategy realm.

------
sethg
The company address is in California, but the phone number given is
“+77071120122”. Do they actually have a landline in Kazakhstan, or is that a
typo?

~~~
brohee
I'd bet they physically are in Kazakhstan most of the time, even if they
incorporated in California. They could have gone all the way and got an US
phone number forwarded to them OTOH.

~~~
sethg
The US area code 707 covers northwestern California, so it is possible that
the +7 should be a +1.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Except 112-0122 does not represent a valid US 7-digit phone number, because it
starts with a 1, and local numbers can only start with 2-9. See
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NANP>.

------
PonyGumbo
Twitter links for the two guys on the left are broken. Also, no bios or
expertise? It looks more like a contact page than an About page.

------
nicoslepicos
Just was listening to classical music while i came across this... directing
them to the music was incredibly entertaining.

------
njharman
Really? I don't see what's so awesome. Not saying its bad, just it's not much
different than others.

Edit: reading comments I get impression it has mouse overs and other stuff
that doesn't do anything on touch devices

Now I think it's kind of fail

~~~
Hovertruck
That's far from a fail; if anything, it's a good sign that the stuff that
doesn't work on touch devices is extra fluff, rather than the core interaction
of the page.

------
mcterry
Awesome about page. Awesome that the creators are on here taking
feedback/recommendations and implementing some of them. Thanks for sharing!
Keep up the great work and keep having fun.

------
da5e
Fun page. Even has a little easter egg when you point to the cheese. I think
this spawns an adage: It's not whether you're first, it's whether you're first
to hit HN front page.

------
jeffreymcmanus
If you do it just right you can make them do the head-bobbing dance from
"Night at the Roxbury". WHAT IS LOVE? BABY DON'T HURT ME.

------
true_religion
I like the about page, but as for the site---what's to differentiate this from
Google Analytics Realtime?

~~~
jtheory
I'm not sure their business model is based on coming up with completely
original ideas.

Notice the UserVoice/GetSatisfaction-style feedback tab on the right-hand side
of the page... that leads to a site called "UserEcho", with some familiar
faces on the about page.

------
ralph
What's the 11th image for in the background sprites?

~~~
VanL
The cheese.

~~~
ralph
No, there are nine for the directions, one for the cheese, and another, the
eleventh. IOW, the bottom-left one here.
<http://userlook.com/s/img/IKA_spectrum.jpg> No code seems to make it appear.

------
lionyo
Cheese!

------
ButcherMan
Great, now I have the Brady Bunch theme stuck in my head.

~~~
OiNutter
Hey, wasn't the third guy in the Man From Uncle?

...Sorry, I couldn't help myself!

------
casca
Cute, but I'd have thought that one of the purposes of the Team pages is to
associate that person with the company through a search engine. So this might
look good, but in my mind doesn't meet the primary requirement of the Team
page.

~~~
lukeholder
hahahhahahha

------
bdclimber14
Personally I think this is very clever and a great hack. However, I'd like to
know how long it took to create this and point out that the time would
probably be better spent directly building the product given the startup's
stage, rather than superficial pages. Then again, maybe the intention all
along was to get traffic from HN, in which case I'm sure it was worth it.

~~~
jtheory
Heh. You know, if you realize by the end of your comment that your initial
point was wrong, you aren't still obligated to post the whole thing.

It probably took the better part of a day (or even two, considering the
photographs required etc.), and was probably time well-spent.

~~~
bdclimber14
Sorry if I came off as overly critical or attacking, I didn't mean to. I
actually didn't know which was the case. To be honest, I have done similar
"clever marketing" pages and spent much more time than I should have on them.
Unfortunately for me, my goal wasn't to get HN traffic, nor did I even think
about it. I just thought my users would like my startup better, but I realized
they would like 1-2 days spent on the product even better.

